# Big Bang Theory "The Gorilla Dissolution" S7E23 5/08/14



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

"Welcome to Team Putz"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Loved that Wil Wheaton got fired too. My thought on seeing him was his role in Eureka with the white lab coat and stuff.

And the ring in the wallet! Excellent!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> And the ring in the wallet! Excellent!


All I could think was "how did that ring not get bent or get the stone knocked out this whole time?"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> All I could think was "how did that ring not get bent or get the stone knocked out this whole time?"


Well, my first thought was that he was pulling out a condom.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I think the title of this episode when it goes to syndication will be "Let's Get Married - A New Hope."


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Have we ever seen Raj kiss a girl?


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Satchel said:


> Have we ever seen Raj kiss a girl?


IIRC we have seen him making out with a girl when he and Sheldon brought back a couple of girls to the apartment to play Rock Band.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

That and more is presumed after "So you can't pay the rent?", which is my favorite BBT line ever.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I guess Wyatt (Penny's Dad from Season 4/Episode 9) is happy now. He complained about all the losers Penny had dated and begged Leonard not to give up on her.

Wyatt: I want grandkids before I die and I want them to grow up in a house without wheels.​


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Raj and Howard had a threesome?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> Raj and Howard had a threesome?


The _devil's _three-way.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Was the whole thing with Howard's mom just a way for Bernadette to show Howard what it is like to take care of a baby? I didn't get that storyline.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I think the title of this episode when it goes to syndication will be "Let's Get Married - A New Hope."


Don't worry. The thread will veer off on its own.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Win Joy Jr said:


> IIRC we have seen him making out with a girl when he and Sheldon brought back a couple of girls to the apartment to play Rock Band.


And the girl at the bar he ended up in bed with when Howard and Leonard struck out.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Didn't he end up in bed with someone after the first Halloween Party at Penny's?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

You know, despite all the schlub jokes, it seems like Raj has gotten more tail than the other three guys put together...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Raj also ended up with Dr. Elizabeth Plimpton (Judy Greer), the physicist that was originally visiting Sheldon.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Honestly, that's my only complaint about the show. Raj is, by a WIDE margin, the best catch of all of their group.

He's obviously smart.
He's the best looking.
He's RICH. Or at least his parents are.
He's got every quality a woman says she wants but knows she can't have because 99% of the men who have those qualities are flamboyantly gay.

I was so happy when they did not move forward with the relationship with the weird girl with extreme social anxiety. It just seemed like a slap in the face. Especially considering Howard's deal with Satan to end up with Bernadette.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

busyba said:


> You know, despite all the schlub jokes, it seems like Raj has gotten more tail than the other three guys put together...


Leonard has done pretty darn well if you ask me.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LooseWiring said:


> Honestly, that's my only complaint about the show. Raj is, by a WIDE margin, the best catch of all of their group.
> 
> He's obviously smart.
> He's the best looking.
> ...


And he doesn't have a plethora of food related OCD, intolerances, allergies, ailments, rules, or disorders.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Was the whole thing with Howard's mom just a way for Bernadette to show Howard what it is like to take care of a baby? I didn't get that storyline.





Spoiler



Based on the description for next week's episode it looks like the story isn't over yet. I'm guessing it will be part of a season ending cliffhanger.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Over 20 posts and no-one has commented on the biggest thing to happen...Leonard and Penny got ENGAGED!!!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

LooseWiring said:


> Honestly, that's my only complaint about the show. Raj is, by a WIDE margin, the best catch of all of their group.
> 
> He's obviously smart.
> He's the best looking.
> He's RICH. Or at least his parents are.


are people forgetting that for most of the series he couldn't even talk to a woman unless he was drinking

how many awkward moments did he have with Penny or Sheldon's sister 









and as Sheldon pointed out last night, Raj can't be alone -- has the stink of desperation on him


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Over 20 posts and no-one has commented on the biggest thing to happen...Leonard and Penny got ENGAGED!!!


The point of these Big Bang Theory threads is not to discuss the content of the show, it's to discuss tangents triggered by thing in the show... like if there really is such a thing as extra-fat yogurt.

These threads rarely stay on the topic of the actual show.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am so sick of the Howard's mother storyline and jokes. Can we please have her die off already?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

The DirecTV description said something like "after a professional setback Penny begins to rethink the choices she's made --- including Leonard". Based on that I thought, good lord are they going to break them up again? This was much better.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Over 20 posts and no-one has commented on the biggest thing to happen...Leonard and Penny got ENGAGED!!!


Fine, I'll post on topic on a BBT thread. I hope that does not get me perma-banned! 

I felt a little like Leonard. Now that Penny has given up on her dreams, now she wants to marry him?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Fine, I'll post on topic on a BBT thread. I hope that does not get me perma-banned!
> 
> I felt a little like Leonard. Now that Penny has given up on her dreams, now she wants to marry him?


I'd be her bran muffin.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Fine, I'll post on topic on a BBT thread. I hope that does not get me perma-banned!
> 
> I felt a little like Leonard. Now that Penny has given up on her dreams, now she wants to marry him?


Yup. He's the fallback plan.

In fact, it seemed to me the thinking went "I can't succeed as an actress. I don't have skills to make a living. I should get married to someone who has enough money to take care of me".

That is hopefully NOT the thinking, but that's how it came across. It didn't seem to be an act of "I love Leonard, I want to spend my life with him" as much as "Every career choice I've ever made has failed. What do I do now? Oh, Leonard!".


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Yup. He's the fallback plan.
> 
> In fact, it seemed to me the thinking went "I can't succeed as an actress. I don't have skills to make a living. I should get married to someone who has enough money to take care of me".
> 
> That is hopefully NOT the thinking, but that's how it came across. It didn't seem to be an act of "I love Leonard, I want to spend my life with him" as much as "Every career choice I've ever made has failed. What do I do now? Oh, Leonard!".


That's the way it has always been. You rarely see Penny acting loving, romantic or emotional when it comes to him at all. He's convenient, makes a decent living and worships her. She really doesn't offer him all that much except for being attractive. Leonard would be much better off with someone like Sheldon's former assistant, who he could talk to on a much more intelligent level.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

eddyj said:


> I am so sick of the Howard's mother storyline and jokes. Can we please have her die off already?


It is kind of funny because they ruined what they should have done. Kill off his mother then have them move into her house and have a kid. The joke would have been taking care of baby was same as taking care of his mother.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Yup. He's the fallback plan.
> 
> In fact, it seemed to me the thinking went "I can't succeed as an actress. I don't have skills to make a living. I should get married to someone who has enough money to take care of me".
> 
> That is hopefully NOT the thinking, but that's how it came across. It didn't seem to be an act of "I love Leonard, I want to spend my life with him" as much as "Every career choice I've ever made has failed. What do I do now? Oh, Leonard!".


Kind of seems how Cuoco's real life is going. Her husband is a terrible professional tennis player so latch onto a rich beautiful woman who can take care of you the rest of your life.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Yup. He's the fallback plan.
> 
> In fact, it seemed to me the thinking went "I can't succeed as an actress. I don't have skills to make a living. I should get married to someone who has enough money to take care of me".
> 
> That is hopefully NOT the thinking, but that's how it came across. It didn't seem to be an act of "I love Leonard, I want to spend my life with him" as much as "Every career choice I've ever made has failed. What do I do now? Oh, Leonard!".


I saw it more as her growing up and realizing that Leonard made her more happy than an acting career. That is not a fallback plan.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

kdonnel said:


> I saw it more as her growing up and realizing that Leonard made her more happy than an acting career. That is not a fallback plan.


This was how I was looking at it. Not as "fallback plan" but a realization. She tried the acting but knows that she is not going to be successful with it. Or as successful as she wishes. Hooking up with Leonard - who loves her - is not fallback but more growing up. As for Leonard - he has always loved Penny - she make him happy.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

so did they forget Howard's mother is jewish ?

put a honey glazed ham on a fishing line in front of the treadmill to make her run ?

I know Howard eats pork, but I thought his mother was more strict


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

betts4 said:


> This was how I was looking at it. Not as "fallback plan" but a realization. She tried the acting but knows that she is not going to be successful with it. Or as successful as she wishes. Hooking up with Leonard - who loves her - is not fallback but more growing up. As for Leonard - he has always loved Penny - she make him happy.


Agreed. The reaction when he pulled out the ring confirmed all that. Without that moment, any interpretation is possible.

But, them, again, Penny is a loose, chubby, surgery enhanced drunken felon.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kdonnel said:


> I saw it more as her growing up and realizing that Leonard made her more happy than an acting career. That is not a fallback plan.


Agree with this. She realized that pursuing an acting career was never a "smart decision" and that it was never going to bring her the happiness and satisfaction that she wanted. She then realized that the "smart decision" would be to go all-in with Leonard because she loves him and he makes her happy and he's not going to subject her to constant disappointment and rejection like her acting career would.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I wonder if Amy will catch the bouquet at the wedding, or will Sheldon forbid her participation.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> I wonder if Amy will catch the bouquet at the wedding, or will Sheldon forbid her participation.


I'm sure it's covered in the relationship agreement.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Just for the record, I agree that Leonard is Penny's "fall back" option.

So they're going to get married, and then what? Leonard brings home the bacon and she's barefoot and pregnant? (yes, welcome back to the 50's  )

If acting isn't her thing, then Leonard can't be the replacement for that. She needs a career or job or something and not just rest her life on "being married to Leonard".


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Oh, and I do agree that they should kill of Howard's mother. The jokes are so old and tired now. Just be done with it already! Bury her in a huge pine box, and we'll never have to hear from her again (except when Bernadette channels her so well!).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> Just for the record, I agree that Leonard is Penny's "fall back" option.
> 
> So they're going to get married, and then what? Leonard brings home the bacon and she's barefoot and pregnant? (yes, welcome back to the 50's  )
> 
> If acting isn't her thing, then Leonard can't be the replacement for that. She needs a career or job or something and not just rest her life on "being married to Leonard".


I am betting that there is NO way she will just spend the rest of her life as a housewife. But, without the stress of trying to get acting jobs, who knows? she may go back to college or heck, an acting job may come to her. Often it happens like that.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

We went for YEARS with no real mention of Penny's acting career...only with her as a waitress at the Cheesecake Factory...


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Hank said:


> If acting isn't her thing, then Leonard can't be the replacement for that. She needs a career or job or something and not just rest her life on "being married to Leonard".


Do people really need a job to define or complete them? I don't. I define myself through my family and how I interact with them.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

betts4 said:


> I am betting that there is NO way she will just spend the rest of her life as a housewife. But, without the stress of trying to get acting jobs, who knows? she may go back to college or heck, an acting job may come to her. Often it happens like that.


her Killer Gorilla movie is going to become a midnight cult classic like The Rocky Horror Picture Show 
she will become a star attraction at all the Comic-Cons

other than that, don't know


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

So many cynical people!  I took it as her realizing that what can make her happy is right in front of her and she wanted to start making good choices in life.

Where's the "I'm bitter because..." thread?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NJChris said:


> So many cynical people!  I took it as her realizing that what can make her happy is right in front of her and she wanted to start making good choices in life.


Kinda like Dorothy.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

They're engaged. Doesn't mean they actually WILL get married!


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

jamesl said:


> so did they forget Howard's mother is jewish ?
> 
> put a honey glazed ham on a fishing line in front of the treadmill to make her run ?
> 
> I know Howard eats pork, but I thought his mother was more strict


This happened on Friends too. Ross and Monica's nana died and they served ham at the funeral.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

You people disappoint me. You all seriously can't see what's coming?

1) Penny and Leonard get engaged.
2) Penny is "all in" and plans the wedding, has a shower, etc.
3) Just as she finally accepts it all, her agent calls.
4) She's offered a part in a major motion picture.
5) Leonard encourages her, even offering to postpone the wedding.
6) She gets rave reviews and all wedding plans are put on hold while she pursues her career.
7) 2.9 seasons go by.
8) At the end of the final season, she realizes that her heart's content was in her backyard the whole time. They kiss. Lights dim to black.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> You people disappoint me. You all seriously can't see what's coming?
> 
> 1) Penny and Leonard get engaged.
> 2) Penny is "all in" and plans the wedding, has a shower, etc.
> ...


At this point I think she leaves and he says "Have a nice life", she says she'll be back but then Rebecca Howe moves into Penny's old apartment and....


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> You people disappoint me. You all seriously can't see what's coming?
> 
> 1) Penny and Leonard get engaged.
> 2) Penny is "all in" and plans the wedding, has a shower, etc.
> ...


Having a successful career, buys a beachside mansion.
Freeloading brother moves in, with his son...

or was that something else?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> You people disappoint me. You all seriously can't see what's coming?
> 
> 1) Penny and Leonard get engaged.
> 2) Penny is "all in" and plans the wedding, has a shower, etc.
> ...





Jose Jimenez said:


> Oh I hope not.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Deficit said:


> Raj and Howard had a threesome?


Raj mentioned it at Howard's bachelor party, it and other things upset Bernadette.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure that I'd call Leonard her 'fallback' position - Penny really does love Leonard. But she isn't in love with him. I think that's what's been holding her back all this time, along with Leonard being so very easy to walk all over.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Let's say Penny and Leonard do get married. Leonard would/should most likely move out. What happens with Sheldon? There definitely could be some interesting story lines there.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Kinda like Dorothy.


You mean in book 1 of the 14 Oz books by Baum?


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Let's say Penny and Leonard do get married. Leonard would/should most likely move out. What happens with Sheldon? There definitely could be some interesting story lines there.


He can just move across the hallway.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Let's say Penny and Leonard do get married. Leonard would/should most likely move out. What happens with Sheldon? There definitely could be some interesting story lines there.


According to the previews,


Spoiler



that subject will definitely be discussed in the next episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> You mean in book 1 of the 14 Oz books by Baum?


Would that be Wizard of Oz Episode 1?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Would that be Wizard of Oz Episode 1?


Depends if you're a geek or a mundane.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

waynomo said:


> Depends if you're a geek or a mundane.


:up:


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

waynomo said:


> You mean in book 1 of the 14 Oz books by Baum?


I don't know where you're getting your info, because I've held those books in my own hands and they definitely weigh at least 1 pound each.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The movie will win a arm full of boners at the softcore porn awards, including best actress. 
launching her new Cinemax career where she earns more in a few months than Sheldon and Leonard combined will in a lifetime.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Would that be Wizard of Oz Episode 1?


"The Big Wind"


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

waynomo said:


> You mean in book 1 of the 14 Oz books by Baum?





scooterboy said:


> I don't know where you're getting your info, because I've held those books in my own hands and they definitely weigh at least 1 pound each.


:up:


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> You people disappoint me. You all seriously can't see what's coming?
> 
> 1) Penny and Leonard get engaged.
> 2) Penny is "all in" and plans the wedding, has a shower, etc.
> ...


9) Leonard has affairs with:Joyce Kim, Leslie Winkle,Dr. Elizabeth Plimpton, Mrs. Latham, Priya and they break up.
10) Raj relates the story to Cinnamon sitting on the couch.
11) Raj acquires a Blue French Horn and yellow umbrella. Goes to Penny's and professes that the one night they had together was indeed magical. Fade to spin-off


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

12. Leonard is so distraught over losing Penny that he becomes a drug crazed, hooker addicted, alcoholic. 
13. Leonard loses tenure. 
14. Leonard busts in on Raj and Penny in bed and shoots them both to death.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

waynomo said:


> 12. Leonard is so distraught over losing Penny that he becomes a drug crazed, hooker addicted, alcoholic.
> 13. Leonard loses tenure.
> 14. Leonard busts in on Raj and Penny in bed and shoots them both to death.


Aaaannndd...SCENE!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> "The Big Wind"


It was supposed to be Gone With The Wind, but they decided no one would read a book with that name.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

15: Leonard wakes up from a dream and he's still living with Roseanne


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> 15: Leonard wakes up from a dream and he's still living with Roseanne


How about if he woke up in bed with Professor Proton?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> You people disappoint me. You all seriously can't see what's coming?
> 
> 1) Penny and Leonard get engaged.
> 2) Penny is "all in" and plans the wedding, has a shower, etc.
> ...


Exactly what I was coming to post. Penny will have to decide if she wants a life with Leonard or a movie career.

Oh and this week set up another obvious plot line....Bernie is going to be pregnant.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Seems like the show is coming dangerously close to jumping the shark.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Seems like the show is coming dangerously close to jumping the shark.


You may be right. Here's the description of next weeks episode:



Spoiler



*The Creativity Deficiency*

Penny realizes her decision to marry Leonard was a mistake, gets drunk, and commits a felony. Raj jumps over a tank full of sharks to impress Emily.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> You may be right. Here's the description of next weeks episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I was/am hoping that Penny and Sheldon get together.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> 15: Leonard wakes up from a dream and he's still living with Roseanne


15a) Rusty Griswold wakes up from a dream with a Playboy magazine with Penny as the centerfold open on the bed next to him.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I was/am hoping that Penny and Sheldon get together.


I'm going for Penny and Amy, we've already seen Amy's girlcrush on Penny in the past.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It was kind of an odd episode for me (NTTAWWT), but it was clear that they were setting up a few of the scenarios for the season finale.

LOVE all the fun scenarios in this thread. LMAO @ Leonard waking up, still living with Roseanne.

Maybe Amy will wake up married to Bob Newhart's first sitcom wife.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Maybe Amy will wake up married to Bob Newhart's first sitcom wife.


Alas, Suzanne Pleshette passed away back in 2008, so that isn't really possible.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

waynomo said:


> Seems like the show is coming dangerously close to jumping the shark.





Kablemodem said:


> You may be right. Here's the description of next weeks episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. I just spit water out my nose.

Nicely done!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

sharkster said:


> ... , but it was clear that they were setting up a few of the scenarios for the season finale.


So they announced only one more season of BBT? I missed that.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ereth said:


> Alas, Suzanne Pleshette passed away back in 2008, so that isn't really possible.


Oh damn! And it made so much sense before I knew that.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

waynomo said:


> So they announced only one more season of BBT? I missed that.


I didn't mean that. I meant just the SEASON finale, which I believe is this week's episode. Sorry if it sounded like I meant something different.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Raj also ended up with Dr. Elizabeth Plimpton (Judy Greer), the physicist that was originally visiting Sheldon.


Hell, Raj has ended up in bed with Penny, although they were somewhat vague on whether anything actually happened.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

waynomo said:


> So they announced only one more season of BBT? I missed that.


No, actually they were just renewed for another three seasons.
_Season_ finale, not _series_ finale


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gschrock said:


> Hell, Raj has ended up in bed with Penny, although they were somewhat vague on whether anything actually happened.


They weren't vague at all. Raj... um... finished before they began.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Maybe, when those 3 seasons are over, and they finally do get to the Series Finale, it'll be one where the university realizes that Leonard and Sheldon never published, don't teach, they don't get to be on the tenure track, and they lose their funding and have to go get jobs.

Rob Helmerich will be in heaven and the rest of us will be totally confused.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> They weren't vague at all. Raj... um... finished before they began.


Did he finish or pass out? I don't remember.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

busyba said:


> Did he finish or pass out? I don't remember.


If I remember correctly she helped him with a condom and that was all she wrote...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Maybe, when those 3 seasons are over, and they finally do get to the Series Finale, it'll be one where the university realizes that Leonard and Sheldon never published, don't teach, they don't get to be on the tenure track, and they lose their funding and have to go get jobs.


At Stuart's shop!

Sheldon working at a comic book store could breathe whole new life into the franchise! The spin-off could go for YEARS!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ereth said:


> Maybe, when those 3 seasons are over, and they finally do get to the Series Finale, it'll be one where the university realizes that Leonard and Sheldon never published, don't teach, they don't get to be on the tenure track, and they lose their funding and have to go get jobs.
> 
> Rob Helmerich will be in heaven and the rest of us will be totally confused.


And that's when they'll cancel the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> And that's when they'll cancel the show.


Nah, they just won't renew it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Was the whole thing with Howard's mom just a way for Bernadette to show Howard what it is like to take care of a baby? I didn't get that storyline.


What's not to get? They stated almost exactly that!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Seems like the show is coming dangerously close to jumping the shark.


Even a shark-jumped Big Bang is better than most sitcoms currently on the air.. (Though unfortunately a few other good ones were cancelled in the past week...)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jamesl said:


> ...I know Howard eats pork, but I thought his mother was more strict


What made you think that?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

LooseWiring said:


> Honestly, that's my only complaint about the show. Raj is, by a WIDE margin, the best catch of all of their group.
> 
> He's obviously smart.
> He's the best looking.
> ...


he has zero confidence in himself and reeks of desperation. Huge turnoffs to most women.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

milo99 said:


> he has zero confidence in himself and wreaks of desperation. Huge turnoffs to most women.


Okay, I hate to be all spelling Nazi here, but this one is driving me crazy.



> *reek* (rik)
> 
> v.i.
> 1. to smell strongly and unpleasantly.
> ...


Not: 


> verb: *wreak* cause (a large amount of damage or harm).


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Okay, I hate to be all spelling Nazi here, but this one is driving me crazy.
> 
> Not:


i knew this and yet...  as someone who has some similar pet peeves (don't get me started on "could care less"), i appreciate it. fixed it


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just figured he had such disdain for the character of Reek on Game of Thrones, he couldn't bring himself to type the name.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> What made you think that?


[Howard]
I think that the real question is "What doesn't she eat?"!
[/Howard]


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

All he has to do is turn stick around, so she runs away from ham.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> If I remember correctly she helped him with a condom and that was all she wrote...


Hmm, I thought the episode I remember they were both pretty drunk, and all they really showed was them waking up in bed the next day together, without any real indication of what happened after we saw them drunk.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

gschrock said:


> Hmm, I thought the episode I remember they were both pretty drunk, and all they really showed was them waking up in bed the next day together, without any real indication of what happened after we saw them drunk.


That was in the season finale for that season (don't remember which one it was) but in the next season opener Raj explained to her what had happened and she was relieved that nothing did happen.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just figured he had such disdain for the character of Reek on Game of Thrones, he couldn't bring himself to type the name.


If that's the case, there's a lot of that going around on the forum right now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> [Howard]
> I think that the real question is "What doesn't she eat?"!
> [/Howard]


:up:


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Dude, TMI.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

eddyj said:


> I am so sick of the Howard's mother storyline and jokes. Can we please have her die off already?


I don't know. He has great one-liners for her. "She's like the world's fattest cuckoo clock."


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> This happened on Friends too. Ross and Monica's nana died and they served ham at the funeral.


I just realized last night after watching the Friends finale for the millionth time, that they also broke Jewish tradition by naming one of Chandler and Monica's twins after Monica's dad, Jack. (I'm sure I knew this and just forgot)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I just realized last night after watching the Friends finale for the millionth time, that they also broke Jewish tradition by naming one of Chandler and Monica's twins after Monica's dad, Jack. (I'm sure I knew this and just forgot)


How is that against Jewish tradition?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> I don't know. He has great one-liners for her. "She's like the world's fattest cuckoo clock."


She is annoying, but you're right. There were a couple of good one-liners on the 5/15 show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> How is that against Jewish tradition?


I think the reference is that you don't name children after the living. You honor the dead by naming children after them.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I think the reference is that you don't name children after the living. You honor the dead by naming children after them.


In the Sephardic that is not the case. You often name after the living.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> In the Sephardic that is not the case. You often name after the living.


Interesting.


----------

